# New Governor-General Sir Jerry Mateparae



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

*New Governor-General sworn in*
KATE CHAPMAN
Last updated 12:39 31/08/2011









Lieutenant General Sir Jerry Mateparae, at Parliament to be sworn in as the 20th Governor-General of New Zealand. 

*Lieutenant General Sir Jerry Mateparae has been sworn in as 20th Governor-General of New Zealand and says it was an honour.*

The Defence Force put on a rousing performance as they welcomed Sir Jerry, their former boss, at Parliament today.

Following a powhiri and tri-service guard of honour, Sir Jerry took the oath and royal salute.

He said it was an "extraordinary honour" to take up the role and he had had to pinch himself in past months to make sure it was real.

Since being named as the next Governor-General six months ago they had been approached by strangers in the street and had a special audience with the Queen. 
read more


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

The governor-general, Sir Jerry Mateparae, and his wife, Lady Janine Mateparae, both wearing Maori cloaks during the swearing-in ceremony at Parliament today.

source


----------

